# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  افضل شيء عند البنات وافضل شيئ عند الشباب

## الاء

أفضل لون عند البنات -------------> مووف 
أفضل لون عند الشباب -------------> اسود

أفضل ماركة مكياج عند البنات -------------> كريستيان ديووور
أفضل نوع سيارة عند الشباب -------------> شبح كشف

أفضل اسم ولد عند البنات -------------> خالدو أحمد
أفضل اسم بنت عند الشباب -------------> نانسي او هيفا او روو بي 

أفضل بلد عند البنات -------------> ماليزيا و أمريكا
أفضل بلد عند الشباب -------------> سوريا ولبنااان ومصر والمغرب 

أفضل وجبه عند البنات -------------> مع مع مع معععععكرووونه
أفضل وجبه عند الشباب -------------> طبخ أمهم كله حلو بالعربي اي شئ 

أفضل هدية عند البنات -------------> طقم مجوهرااات و ورده حمره
أفضل هدية عند الشباب -------------> سسسسس سسسيااااااااارة 

أفضل قناة عند البنات -------------> هي قناة ميلودي
أفضل قناة عند الشباب ------------->الجزيره ...ههاهاها 

أفضل مغني عند البنات -------------> تامر حسني و بــــــــــس
أفضل مغني عند الشباب -------------> خالد عبد الرحمن راشد الماجدومحمد عبده

أفضل مغنية عند البنات -------------> الــــــــــــيسا
أفضل مغنية عند الشباب -------------> ننننن ننننن نانسي عجججججرم و هيفاء وهبي وروبي

أفضل مشوار عند البنات -------------> السووووووووق
أفضل مشوار عند الشباب -------------> التبصييييص والتفحييييط والغززززززززززززززززل(بدون زعل )

أفضل رحلة عند البنات -------------> الشاليهات على البحر
أفضل رحلة عند الشباب -------------> كشتة البر والمقاهي

أفضل قصة شعر عند البنات -------------> شاقي
أفضل قصة شعر عند الشباب -------------> قصة كابوريا

أفضل شراب عند البنات -------------> كابتشينو
أفضل شراب عند الشباب -------------> بيبسي 

أفضل وظيفه عند البنات -------------> دكتوره
أفضل وظيفه عند الشباب -------------> مديـر 

أفضل فريق عند البنات -------------> الهلال 
أفضل فريق عند الشباب -------------> الاتحاد 

أفضل جوال عند البنات -------------> سيمنس آخر واحد نزل 
أفضل جوال عند الشباب -------------> الدمعه 

أفضل ممثل سينما عند البنات -------------> توم كرووز 
أفضل ممثل سينما عند الشباب -------------> جاكي شان

أفضل طريقة لرفع ضغط البنت -------------> اذا قالت ألو بالتلفون وسكر في وجهها الخط 
أفضل طريقه لرفع ضغط الشباب -------------> اذا سقط عليه أحد وهو في خط سريع أو عند الاشاره 

أفضل موقف محرج للبنات -------------> تطيح في مجمع تجاري >>> ههههههه والله فشيله
أفضل موقف محرج للشباب -------------> يستعرض في التفحيط ويصك له في لمبه والا عمووود

----------


## عُبادة

افضل رد لافضل موضوع
الف شكر

----------


## الاء

> افضل رد لافضل موضوع
> الف شكر




تسلم للمرور

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

هههههههههههههههههه
حلو بس في شغلات انا بحتج  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 

بدي اعمل اضراب.....

----------


## الاء

> هههههههههههههههههه
> حلو بس في شغلات انا بحتج 
> 
> بدي اعمل اضراب.....



 على شو محتج ؟؟؟
كل الحكي صحيح  

((  مززح ))

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> أفضل لون عند البنات -------------> مووف 
> أفضل لون عند الشباب -------------> اسود====(الكحلي)
> 
> أفضل ماركة مكياج عند البنات -------------> كريستيان ديووور
> أفضل نوع سيارة عند الشباب -------------> شبح كشف(عندي برادو 2007 lxlimited edition(
> 
> أفضل اسم ولد عند البنات -------------> خالدو أحمد
> أفضل اسم بنت عند الشباب -------------> نانسي او هيفا او روو بي (ما بطيقهم..بحب زريفة هههه)
> 
> ...


التعديلات فوووق شوفيهم
هههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسي

----------


## الاء

> التعديلات فوووق شوفيهم
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> مرسي


طيب  حلووين تعيدلاتك واحلا  شي  
زريقه 
ههههههه

بس جد احلا شي انت بتحب اليسا

----------


## زهرة النرجس

أفضل عضو ذهبي 
ألاء  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## الاء

> أفضل عضو ذهبي 
> ألاء





تسلمي يا عسوووله

----------


## The Gentle Man

افضل مطرب الي كاظم وفضل
ما بحب خالد عبد الرحمن 

شكرا الاء

----------


## الاء

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## mylife079

فعلا انا شب بحب اللون الاسود 
مشكورة الاء

----------


## الاء

> فعلا انا شب بحب اللون الاسود 
> مشكورة الاء



والبنات بحبوا الاسووود  ((  ملك الالوان ))

مشكوور للمرور

----------


## MR.X

*

يعطيكي العافية .

انتي بتستحقي لقب العضو الذهبي*

----------


## M7MD

> أفضل لون عند الشباب -------------> اسود الرمادي 
> 
> 
> أفضل نوع سيارة عند الشباب -------------> شبح كشف JAGUAR
> 
> أفضل اسم بنت عند الشباب -------------> نانسي او هيفا او روو بي هديل أو مريم 
> 
> أفضل بلد عند الشباب -------------> سوريا ولبنااان ومصر والمغرب تركيا و لبنان
> 
> ...




يسلموا موضوع حلو

----------


## الاء

مررسي على المرور

----------


## العنيدة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه

تسلمي

----------


## الاء

مرررسي عبيرر للمرور

----------


## M7MD

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه
> 
> تسلمي


عجبتك الشغلة بشوف  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## الاء

*mrseeeeeeee*

----------


## عبدالله العمري

[align=center][/align]ضربة معلم بس لو كان الفريق المفضل عند الشباب برشلونه والمغني محمد عبده والاسم ما بتفرق المهم الجمال............بس

----------


## الاء

mrseeee

----------

